# asme or api or aws



## ملاواني (18 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحيه طيبه وبعد
عند اجراء اختبارات NDT
I know thats for ASME code ASME SEC V Nondestructive Examination
but can i apply this code for all asme?
and when i write the technical report i say applicable code is asme sec v !!
or i mention amse31.1power piping or asme 31.3 process piping?and when i can say the applicable code is 31.1or31.3?
طيب لو فيه ماسوره امتي استخدم الازمي او الايه دبليو اس او الايه بي اي؟ 

in general which case in ndt test i use asme or aws or api?


----------

